# F&M Gang Fee



## sweettea (Jul 29, 2012)

So F&M wants to charge me 30.00 per XL sheet to gang images.

Is this normal? As a graphic artist I have already ganged the images for them yet they still want to charge me. Am I missing something? Why the extra 30.00 PER ORDER. I ordered 2 different ganged sheets so that's and extra 60.00 of ganged fees.


----------



## HarpPastor (Nov 23, 2013)

I would check another source. Silver mountain graphics does great work. I know there is another one I am forgetting at the moment, and I know they do not charge for gang prints. 
I would say it is more or an individual choice by the printer. Does seem kind of odd though, since you already have them ganged in.


----------



## sweettea (Jul 29, 2012)

UPDATE!:

Paul from F&M called me this morning. He explained that gang charged only apply if they are ganging the imaged for you. 

As this was my first gang order with them is was just a matter of getting straight what files they needed along with a proof.

@HarpPastor: I received some samples from Silver and did not have a good experience with applying them. The temp and pressure recommended left potions of the ink on the transfer paper. Some samples worked "okay" others were not so great.

F&M heat transfers worked right out of the package with such ease.


----------



## HarpPastor (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmmm. May have to give F&M a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I have used F&M for transfers and they are pretty nice. I have to press them at 375 degrees for 7 to 8 seconds for them to work good for me. I have some going on three years now and look almost as good as they were the day I put them on. I don't know how much it helps but I usually have the put a powder coat on the transfer. It makes for a softer hand and they do it forno charge. Hope this helps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Fm is ok. The website for ordering kind of sucks but they are good people.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Dad said:


> I have used F&M for transfers and they are pretty nice. I have to press them at 375 degrees for 7 to 8 seconds for them to work good for me. I have some going on three years now and look almost as good as they were the day I put them on. I don't know how much it helps but I usually have the put a powder coat on the transfer. It makes for a softer hand and they do it forno charge. Hope this helps.


What print are you using, the cotton formula? 375 seems pretty high for the Athletic formula.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

sweettea said:


> UPDATE!:
> 
> Paul from F&M called me this morning. He explained that gang charged only apply if they are ganging the imaged for you.
> 
> ...


Hi. I am sorry you had any issues with what we sent you.....I am always available to help and we even send videos relating to samples we send out to make sure you are not having any issues and we always welcome feedback.......as with any company that 
you are trying on for the first time there could be a small learning curve to go thru.....


----------

